# GRUB und Windows XP

## floe-de

Hallo,

ich hab es nun entlich geschaft das ich Gentoo booten kann, leider funktioniert mein Windows Xp jetzt nicht mehr, deshalb frage ich nun hier um Rat.

in meiner /boot/grub/menu.lst steht für XP folgendes:

title=Windows XP

root (hd1,0)

chainloader + 1

und als Fehlermeldung erhalte ich:

Booting 'Windows XP'

chainloader + 1

GRUB

das war es schon.

Kenn jemand das Problem ?

----------

## meyerm

- Hast Du Grub auf (hd0) oder (hd1) installiert? Denn wenn Du mal aus Versehen auf (hd1,0) installiert hast, hat er Deinen Windows-Bootloader ueberschrieben.

- Deinen Angaben nach, ist die Windowspartition /dev/hdb1, stimmt das denn?

- Letzter Versuch: Funktioniert "chainloader + 1" denn ueberhaupt? Sofern das kein Vertipper war, versuch doch mal "chainloader +1".

----------

## floe-de

Danke für die schnelle Antwort !

Also bei mir sieht das so aus:

hda = LS120 Laufwerk (Diskette)

hdb1 = Windows XP

hdb2 = Linux Root

hdb3 = Linux Swap

hdc = Brenner

hdd = DVD

ich werd das mit dem schreibfehler noch mal checken.

----------

## easy2k

Bei mir sieht der Windowseintrag folgendermasen aus unnd funktioniert perfekt.

Allerdings handelt es sich um eine Win98 Partition.

grub liegt in hd0

Win hda

gentoo hdb

cd hdc

cdr hdd

Vieleicht hilft es dir.

```

title=Windows

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1 

```

----------

## format c:

Als ich noch einen Dualboot mit wondows hatte stand bei mri noch die Anweisung boot in der menu.lst. Also 

```

title=Windows

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1 

boot
```

Wielleicht nutzt es ja. Das war aber damals nicht XP sondern winME.

mfg

----------

